# Puppy Feeding Frequency



## kyleburrows (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello
Buddy (10 weeks) is currently on 4 meals a day 6.30am, 12pm,6pm and 10.30pm
Ideally I would like to reduce this to three times a day and increas ethe amount of food he is getting in each meal
Any advice much appreciated
Kyle


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

No advice as such but when we brought merc home at 9 weeks he was being fed three times a day so I can't see that it would be a problem...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi All,

Not a major issue, leave out the 10.30 feed and slightly 'top' up the three other feeds. See if he can go through the night with out that last feed.
Small treat at that time might be the answer rather than a feed.

Regards

D&J


----------



## kyleburrows (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for these replies.
I will try and give these suggestions a try and report back in!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

My breeder transitioned the pups to twice daily feeds by the time she sent them home, but I did notice one thing with Jasper. He would get fed at 6:30am and 6:30pm, but every few days he would get an upset tummy in the morning, throw up a little bile, and be slightly disinterested in his food. I remember doing the same thing as a kid (without the throwing up, but I did feel sick). My vet said it's because he's just so incredibly hungry that he doesn't feel good. So I either wait and give him a portion of his dinner right before bed, or even just a little treat (one or two spoonfuls of cottage cheese or plain yogurt). Works wonders! Wanted to let you know just in case the feeding transition is a little rough--I freaked out a little when Jasper started vomiting in the morning!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

No big deal. Just let them eat as much as they want.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

How much should a 4 1/2 month old puppy be eating? We feed him twice a day and he has snacks too. He isn't fat, but he's on the thick side I think. He's not getting very big very quick.


----------

